# Vindicator, Whirlwind or Predator?



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

So, I always planned to have 2 vindicators in my Space Wolves army, but now it's coming to the time to purchase the second I'm wondering if by taking something else I could add some versatility to the force?

I love what the Vindicator does, and having two in play testing had some really god effects on my enemies. But what about the range? If I go for a whirlwind the range is double, but then the strength is half...
And the Predator? I used to run a Predator with an autocannon in my old SW's army which was pretty effective....

so, as you can see, I'm finding it difficult to make up my mind. what do you think?

Rev


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

I'd go for the vindicator, the battle cannon (I think its called) makes it a beast at close range. you cannot get much better than a str10 ap1 large blast!


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

Its a Demolisher Cannon 

It really depends on what you are facing:
Yes the Vindicator is high strength but given its relative lack of armor, they don't last long at such a short range, Predators negate that at the cost of the pie plate.
I never even wasted my time with Whirlwinds.

Maybe get both, depending on what you are facing. And if you don't take a Vindicator, try to make up for the loss in your other FoC slots.

SGMAlice


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

I love Vindicators - they can do both Anti-Tank and Anti-Horde fairly decently - Predators are fairly monotask, meaning that they can lose a Competitive Edge if the army isn't built around countering the other part.

I run 3 Vindicators nude in my SM Bike List - they always make their points back, and serve to adequately draw fire away - shielded by a couple of Razorbacks, they're very strong and can allow other elements in your force to arrive near unmolested.


----------



## Tossidin (Dec 10, 2008)

Long fangs :grin:

Seriously though, it depends on what your army needs. I would suggest using predators, as having some long range firepower is extremely helpfull. 

Vindicators, are imo not that usefull in a space wolf army. It has it's uses, but I don't think you need them to take out infantry, and they are sub-par at taking out tanks due to the scatter rule. They look damn awesome though! :3

Whirlwinds are usually frowned upon as they bring only some sub-par anti infantry, and usually the predator or vindicator can do the job just as fine vs MEQ, and you dont need a whirlwind to clear out guardsmen do you? 


It would be easier to come with suggestions if we could see what your army looks like though


----------



## D-A-C (Sep 21, 2010)

Personally I would go with a Unit of Long Fangs plus a Vindicator.

But hey, what do I know?

(We knows everything, yes we does, .... shhhh, our time will be soon) :shok:

So thats my opinion anyway. :biggrin:


----------



## jfvz (Oct 23, 2010)

If you cant decide do what i did and get the pred kit, make up the dozer blade and cannon from spare sprew/ pipe/ plastic card/ etc and make them interchangable. I have 2 vindicators, 1 can turn into a rhino, the other can turn into a rhino or pred depending on my wishes. Through i generally use the vindicators a lot more often then the pred set up.


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

I gotta say that as an ork player it's the whirlwind that i fear the most. Even the mighty demolisher cannon on the vindicator can't shift me if i'm in vocer, i'll get that cover save all the time. A whirlwind however, despite it's drop in strength can kill gaunts, genestealers, most orks, and most imperial guardsmen in cover without even letting them take a regular cover save. Once you've rolled to wound there is very little lightly armoured armies can do about it. The Ap of the burny missiles (sorry i forget their name, when i'm in battle i think like an ork) will get through most hoard armour saves and ignores cover. 
The vindicator might wound on a 2+ but i'm still going to get a cover save from the ruins i'm hiding in. 
As for preds i've had mixed results with them. I find they have trouble earning their points back though the last time my chaos marines fielded one was in 3rd edition so it's probabley irrelivent.


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

a magnetized predator is amazing, anything from a dakka pred to a trip-las, and everything in between.


----------



## Shandathe (May 2, 2010)

In terms of general usefulness, it's probably Vindicator, then Predator, with the Whirlwind coming in last. Each has their place though, and they follow their role well - the Predator is obviously a main battle tank, at home in the middle of things in a way the Vindicator just can't handle. By the same token, the Whirlwind is artillery that can reach out and touch someone - though the Thunderfire Cannon can do it too (note that unlike the TC the Whirly is Ordnance Barrage, which allows it to do amusing things to transports).


----------



## unxpekted22 (Apr 7, 2009)

I use an all las pred teamed up with a vindicator. They are complete contrasts except for the weapons being really powerful on both. I try to keep them near each other with things like dreads or troops watching for intercepting assault units or fast attack shooters.

One thing I will say against the vindicator is that if it gets a weapon destroyed its pretty much done for the game. machine spirit I find is a must otherwise everything but an immobilized stops it from shooting a big weapon.


----------



## eyescrossed (Mar 31, 2011)

Karak The Unfaithful said:


> str10 ap1 large blast!


It's actually AP2


----------



## jfvz (Oct 23, 2010)

unxpekted22 said:


> I use an all las pred teamed up with a vindicator. They are complete contrasts except for the weapons being really powerful on both. I try to keep them near each other with things like dreads or troops watching for intercepting assault units or fast attack shooters.
> 
> One thing I will say against the vindicator is that if it gets a weapon destroyed its pretty much done for the game. machine spirit I find is a must otherwise everything but an immobilized stops it from shooting a big weapon.


Sounds like an interesting combination, think ill have to try it (chaos of course)

@GrimzagGorwazza the demolisher cannon wont just wound on 2+, it will just inflict ID on basically any model. Through anything else (T6+ or with eternal warrior, a vast minority) will be wounded on 2+, as i donr know of anything with a higher toughness than the eldar wraithlord (T8).


----------



## unxpekted22 (Apr 7, 2009)

C'tan for necrons also have T8 as well, but yeah still 8.


----------



## Scathainn (Feb 21, 2010)

Call me crazy but I say Predator. Vindis suffer too much from the "one gun and you're done" syndrome - a nice cheap Dakkapred is the way to go IMO. 85 points for 2 S7 ap4 shots and 6 S5 Ap 4 shots? Me likely.


----------



## Flash (May 11, 2011)

I'm a fan of the predator for tactical flexability. I only use whirlwinds in my BA army from time to time. It's quite funny being able to move and shoot an ordnance barrage weapon.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

hey hey guys, thanks for the advice. After reading through all your comments I think I'll go for the all las predator. unxpekted22 has a good point, when you get a weapon destroyed on your vindicator it basically becomes an expensive terrain piece. Think I'll run a predator alongside my existing vindicator and then I should have all my bases covered 

thanks again!! 

Rev


----------



## dspadres (Jan 10, 2011)

Hey! You still have the storm bolter.


----------



## mynameisgrax (Sep 25, 2009)

Question: For Space Wolves should I use a vindicator, predator, or whirlwind?

Answer: Long Fangs.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

Don't worry, I have long fangs too. i just like to have variety and i liked what two vindicators could do in practice games


----------



## kiro the avenger! (Nov 8, 2010)

jfvz said:


> I donr know of anything with a higher toughness than the eldar wraithlord (T8).


Hierophant biotitan-T9

And what are long fangs?- I don't get the space wolf names


----------



## Shandathe (May 2, 2010)

Think Devastator squad, except cheaper.

In both meanings of the word


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

I am a fan of Preds myself for the reasons given. Nothing says fun like playing Laser Tag from 4 feet away, dakka is cool if you have a lot of infantry. The vindicator is just a one pump chump.

You can always have fun with a LR instead , to bad the terminus is not legal.


----------



## Flash (May 11, 2011)

djinn24 said:


> You can always have fun with a LR instead , to bad the terminus is not legal.


Too true. Would suit my lists perfectly.


----------



## jfvz (Oct 23, 2010)

kiro the avenger! said:


> Hierophant biotitan-T9
> 
> And what are long fangs?- I don't get the space wolf names


I did mean in non-apocolyspe games mate. Of course there would be T8+ in apoc, think some of the daemon lords may be T10 or if not some one would have made a data sheet with a T10 model.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

I would be tempted by an autocannon/las pred. I have one and although it never seems to hit anything over 12 inches away it is a good option. Opponents certainly fear it.


----------

